# Your GOOD dog experiences



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

So first let me give you the list of pets we have. 4 cats, 4 chickens, 3 turtles, 1 hedgehog, 1 3 yr chihuahua, fish lots of fish and 3 crabs. I really want another dog, a male rat terrier mix that's a few hours away. He is at a shelter and his story is so tragic. I have fallen in love with this dude and want him as my own.My chihuahua is good with small male dogs and can tolerate female dogs as long as there not on her turf. She lived with a male Yorkie at her old home and was fine with him.The only problem is mt parents don't want another dog. My dad loves the little guy to but docent think we need another dog and i talked to my mom about it and she says its because we haven't had good experiences with our 2 dogs. the first was an Australian Shepard and she started to become aggressive with her herding towards me and my bro so we found her a new home on a farm with another dog and animals. The one we have now is "aggressive" to cats only if the run from her or she is on the couch first. But i have fixed that; now when she starts chasing them i say 'leave it' and she dose. And if one wants to get up on the couch i take her off let the cat up and then her back up and she will curl up and go to sleep with the cat. She also was "house trained" when we got her but shes not, but she is i,proving slowly she now hits the pad or the green grass like carpet, or stand on the pad and hit the floor. If someone could please give me your dog experiences or info that will make my parents see dogs aren't that bad. i do do class with our current dog and shes getting spayed soon. Even better would be story's that will make my parents see 2 dogs are better than 1. 
P.s. they love all my other pets they thought they would hate and my birthdays coming up. 

oh and do any of you know if its illegal to sell bay red robins, juncos, or black caped Chickadee just wondering saw them some where.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm closing this. You've already asked for help in convincing your parents into another dog when they seem to have made it quite clear they aren't interested in another. I think you need to be happy with the pets you have and stop bothering your parents about getting more. If they've made up their mind, a bunch of people telling stories on a forum is very unlikely to change that. Unfortunately, you can't have or save all of the animals in the world - if you're having a hard time accepting your parents' decision, it'd probably be best for you to stop looking at any websites or ads for animals that need homes. 

As far as I know, all three of the birds you listed are considered native wildlife and almost certainly illegal to capture and sell or own as pets.


----------

